# Dark Realms 2013 - Mount Pleasant, MI



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Testing our laser vortex!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

*Playing with FIRE!*






Step four of turning PVC pipe into "bamboo" for our tiki jungle themed haunt...Apply FIRE!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

*Carving foam moai head*










Carving the foam moai head!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Vortex looks good and I can't wait to see how your Head turns out, it has great shape


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The vortex effect is really beautiful.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

*Tiki skulls*










These guys contain UV led eyes. I'll get a night pic up soon.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the skulls on a stake!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, nice skulls and so colorful!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

*Tiki Zombie*

Here's a Tiki Zombie from our dress rehearsal night tonight. We open on Saturday, Oct. 19th! I'm very excited! Thanks for the kind words about my other posts!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a great night shot. Hope you "scare" up a good time!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like he means business


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the vortex tunnels. Im hoping its in our plans for 2014!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

From one tiki fan to another, great look!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

It's going pretty well for our first year at this location. We had two patrons wet their pants this weekend. We also had to put up ropes to stop kids from sprinting out of the exit and into the street (into traffic)!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

A tent becomes a spider cave...


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

The entrance to Dark Realms. Our 2013 theme is "Dark Tiki Island"!


----------

